# Joyeux noël les MacGéennes...



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2004)

Oh - my - god :affraid:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Et, hop


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Oh - my - god :affraid:


Qu'est ce que tu fous ici, toi, t'as viré ta cutie  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

Golf   Aurais-tu abusé des chocolats à la liqueur ?  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2004)

On pourrait le penser .... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Merci Golf ! :love:

   :airsalaceàfond: Waouuu on commande où le premier ensemble ? (c'est bien un ensemble hein ?   )


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (c'est bien un ensemble hein ?   )


t'as besoin de celui avec la brosse à dents ?


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci Golf ! :love:
> 
> :airsalaceàfond: Waouuu on commande où le premier ensemble ? (c'est bien un ensemble hein ?   )


 

 Merci golf ! :rose:


  ya que lui en magasin...?  


 Sinon pour l'ensemble dont parle Lorna, on peut avoir des sacs à kiki de rechange avec... 
ben celui-là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as besoin de celui avec la brosse à dents ?


  Mais non je parlais de la première image !!


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya que lui en magasin...?


J'en ai bien un autre  :rateau:  :rose: 

_Dis moi, t'as un écran 30" _  :love:


----------



## duracel (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien un autre  :rateau:  :rose:
> 
> _Dis moi, t'as un écran 30" _  :love:



On attend


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> On attend


Ah, toi aussi t'as viré ta cutie


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

:rose:   torsadé libanais au chocolat?   :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Dites moi, les filles, cela vous dirait de sponsoriser équipe de hockey en 2005


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est pour un spectacle de mationnettes???


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, les filles, cela vous dirait de sponsoriser équipe de hockey en 2005


Ok yes!!! Je prend le deuxième en partant de la gauche et le deuxième en partant de la droite!!! :love: :love: PREM'S!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour un spectacle de mationnettes???




Nexka, trouve-nous de beaux Rugbyman...  :rose: :love: ya que ça de vrai...


----------



## Nexka (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nexka, trouve-nous de beaux Rugbyman... :rose: :love: ya que ça de vrai...


Vi   Surtout que là, avec la glace, le froid et tout ça... Ca doit pas être bien impressionnant vu de devant   Euh... :rose:


----------



## dool (20 Décembre 2004)

c'est un peu palot tout ça...c'est la neige qui inspire ???

Mais soyons pour la diversité des plaisirs nom d'une pipe ... euh d'un chien... d'une chienne ???
rho ch'sais plus...

Bon sinon, au premier, on peut lui mettre les doigts dans le nez pour rigoler un peu ? Comme au père noel des supermarché, voir s'il y a reaction ou pas    :rateau: 

JOYEUX NOEL MES GRANDES (et grands  )


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, les filles, cela vous dirait de sponsoriser équipe de hockey en 2005



tiendront pas le choc, s'il tombent sur le "pompis"


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

Ben on voit que vous ne connaissez pas certaines équipes Canadiennes ou Tchèques


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

non dieu ! elles sont toutes barge ici :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

:hein: 
euh non rien


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> euh non rien



tu spyro, nous aussi on va faire du hockey, ça a l'air de marcher avec les filles  :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, les filles, cela vous dirait de sponsoriser équipe de hockey en 2005


 Rhooo ! ça c'est un beau cadeau !!! :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nexka, trouve-nous de beaux Rugbyman...  :rose: :love: ya que ça de vrai...


  Pffff.... Ces provençales qui vivent la tête tournée vers le Nord, elles finissent par avoir des courants d'air.

  Les raseteurs, ça, oui, ça dégage !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux noel


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Parce que rugby ça rime avec Nord pour toi ? 



 Mouais, les raseteurs j'en croise souvent :mouais:
 Pas souvent des comme ça. 
 Remarque c'est pas grave. Pas mon genre du tout.


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

bon  alors quelque mes enlève le haut pour les femmes de macge ?


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

Bon ! c'est bien joli tout ça mais des raseteurs c'est quoi ???

_Ben vi... j'suis du nord moi, le rugby tout ça pour moi c'est du folklore de tout en bas dans le sud_


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon  alors quelque mes enlève le haut pour les femmes de macge ?


 Traduction, svp ?


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

je voulais aussi poser pour la photo, mais on m'en a empêché


----------



## Lo1911 (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon  alors quelque mes enlève le haut pour les femmes de macge ?


 Moi j'enlève le haut tous les jours pour une femme de MacG. 
 Et même souvent le bas ! :rose::love:


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pffff.... Ces provençales qui vivent la tête tournée vers le Nord, elles finissent par avoir des courants d'air.
> 
> Les raseteurs, ça, oui, ça dégage !



que les rugbyman étaient du Nord 

 j'ai plutôt la tête toujours au Sud


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'enlève le haut tous les jours pour une femme de MacG.
> Et même souvent le bas ! :rose::love:



nous raconte pas tout quand même


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben on voit que vous ne connaissez pas certaines équipes Canadiennes ou Tchèques



 Ah bon, c'est quoi? :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! c'est bien joli tout ça mais des raseteurs c'est quoi ???
> 
> _Ben vi... j'suis du nord moi, le rugby tout ça pour moi c'est du folklore de tout en bas dans le sud_


 des mecs qui courent après des taureaux...et inversement !


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors, pour les trois sudistes qui aiment le rugby et les hommes nus, mais ne savent pas pourquoi la seule équipe d'ovalie véritablement populaire chez les dames, c'est l'équipe du Stade Français (une dénomination parisardo-prétentieuse), un petit rappel de la dernière des multiples éditions de leur calendrier de vestaire :


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> des mecs qui courent après des taureaux...et inversement !



pendant qu'ils courent les taureaux ...


...moi je cours les filles ​


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour les trois sudistes qui aiment le rugby et les hommes nus, mais ne savent pas pourquoi la seule équipe d'ovalie véritablement populaire chez les dames, c'est l'équipe du Stade Français (une dénomination parisardo-prétentieuse), un petit rappel de la dernière des multiples éditions de leur calendrier de vestaire :


tu veux dire un truc pour les BOBOS ???


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que les rugbyman étaient du Nord
> 
> j'ai plutôt la tête toujours au Sud


Bah, du moment que tous ces corps ne te mettent pas la tête à l'ouest


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, pour les trois sudistes qui aiment le rugby et les hommes nus, mais ne savent pas pourquoi la seule équipe d'ovalie véritablement populaire chez les dames, c'est l'équipe du Stade Français (une dénomination parisardo-prétentieuse), un petit rappel de la dernière des multiples éditions de leur calendrier de vestaire :


  Bon les filles (ou les mecs d'ailleurs), je vous laisse tous ces tas de muscles 
  Et je garde les autres, oK  .

  Merci :love:.


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles (ou les mecs d'ailleurs), je vous laisse tout ces tas de muscles
> Et je garde les autres, oK  .
> 
> Merci :love:.





de quels autres tu parles ? 

 

Tu sais moi c que pour la platic ...


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de quels autres tu parles ?
> 
> 
> 
> Tu sais moi c que pour la platic ...


 Oui, oui, je comprends .
 Cette plastique là me laisse de glace :rose:.
 Et les _autres_, y'en a plein  .


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles (ou les mecs d'ailleurs), je vous laisse tous ces tas de muscles
> Et je garde les autres, oK  .
> 
> Merci :love:.



tu aime pas les gros plein de muscle ?


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aime les gros plein de muscle ?


 Ni les gros, ni les muscles .
 Mais surtout pas les muscles !


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je comprends .
> Cette plastique là me laisse de glace :rose:.
> Et les _autres_, y'en a plein  .




Ben juste pour les croquer avec un fusain


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ni les gros, ni les muscles .
> Mais surtout pas les muscles !



ASV ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ASV ?


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ASV ?


 MP ?


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> MP ?



possible, il parait que l'on a une ami commun  si ça peu aider


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> possible, il parait que l'on a une ami commun  si ça peu aider


  Précises.
  Un ou une ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2004)

Laissez moi entrer, j'veux voir


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Précises.
> Un ou une ?



ça dépend, on a pas du le connaître au même moment


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend, on a pas du le connaître au même moment



Il a dit "le"   :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit "le"   :love:



ne cherche pas a comprendre les private joke


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



ARGHH!!!! 

SMG à piqué le pseudo de Golf, ce n'est pas possible d'être aussi fourbe.   

(J'espère que c'est l'explication des deux threads que tu as ouvert Golf, si non...    )


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> des mecs qui courent après des taureaux...et inversement !


 Haaa !
 Comme dans les courses landaises alors !

_C'était l'instant culture régionale  de ce thread.... _


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne cherche pas a comprendre les private joke



I am so sorry, Dear Sir  

A part ça, cause pas l'anglais


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> I am so sorry, Dear Sir
> 
> A part ça, cause pas l'anglais


 Te vexes pas :rose:
 Même moi j'comprends à peine


----------



## katelijn (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Te vexes pas :rose:
> Même moi j'comprends à peine



Je ne me vexe pas  

 :love: 

Et en plus, c'est le but de comprendre?   :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

>



Si Golf commence à rendre publiques les photos post-AES, ca va degenerer... Enfin, tant que l'on ne voit pas les visages...


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon les filles (ou les mecs d'ailleurs), je vous laisse tous ces tas de muscles
> Et je garde les autres, oK  .
> 
> Merci :love:.



En voilà déjà 3 pour toi, madonna : 






(Où l'on remarque que Paul a du être pompier volontaire dans une autre vie, atout non négligeable)


----------



## Dedalus (21 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaa !
> Comme dans les courses landaises alors !



La honte ! confondre les courses landaises avec les courses camarguaises !
et de vulgaires vachettes teigneuses avec des taureaux qui font parfois dix ans de carrière


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En voilà déjà 3 pour toi, madonna :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Full Monty ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> La honte ! confondre les courses landaises avec les courses camarguaises !
> et de vulgaires vachettes teigneuses avec des taureaux qui font parfois dix ans de carrière



Oui bah nous aussi chez nous, un peu au dessous des Landes, on a de beaux taureaux qui courent aprés les gens!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

euhh...

moi je me contentera d'un 40 ans 
pas trop gros, pas trop moche pas trop de tout quoi !!!!!!  

autant mettre toutes les chances de mon coté !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> euhh...
> 
> moi je me contentera d'un 40 ans
> pas trop gros, pas trop moche pas trop de tout quoi !!!!!!
> ...



Non, rien


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien



Oui, ca vaut mieux !   "se contenter"...   :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les quadra ?



Que rien ne sert de courir il faut partir à point, qu'il faut bien que jeunesse se passe ou que l'expérience fait toute la différence ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

D'façon les gros muscles hein c'est comme les gros nénés, c'est très surfait, ça fait bulldozer, et je trouve que ça manque terriblement de vrai charme.   

_(Autre point commun: je n'ai ni les uns ni les autres)_


----------



## aricosec (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> euhh...
> 
> moi je me contentera d'un 40 ans
> pas trop gros, pas trop moche pas trop de tout quoi !!!!!!
> ...


.
      :affraid:
.
au moins là,c'est du concret  ,si j'avais des illusions,elles sont balayées  
.
j'ai bien tout ça  ........,bon, ben, tanpis  
.
...............et une photo quand j'étais jeune et beau :love:  
.
avec une bouteille de môet,et un petit joint ça peut le faire


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> :affraid:
> .
> au moins là,c'est du concret  ,si j'avais des illusions,elles sont balayées
> ...



  

Robertav!!! briseuse de coeur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> :affraid:
> .
> au moins là,c'est du concret  ,si j'avais des illusions,elles sont balayées
> ...





tout est fini entre nous ?  

haaaaa bon ?  et ç'avait commencé quand ?  


zut et flut j'ai la memoire qui flanche  
 mais je veux bien la photo de toi jeunot.......
peut etre que la memoire (et autre ) me reviendra       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> euhh...
> 
> moi je me contentera d'un 40 ans
> pas trop gros, pas trop moche pas trop de tout quoi !!!!!!
> ...




voyons robertav


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Robertav!!! briseuse de coeur !!!




non, la elle est gentille


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, la elle est gentille




t'as rien a faire toi ?   

la fleur tu l'as trouve ?   

et puis depuis quand moi je suis pas gentille avec toi ?      :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as rien a faire toi ?



j'ai 4 installations de Mac OS X en cours, faut que je m'occupe 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> la fleur tu l'as trouve ?



je cherche toujours :love:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis depuis quand moi je suis pas gentille avec toi ?      :love:



pas en public STP  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> The Full Monty ?



Sache jeune bergère que nous sommes engagé dans l'équipe national Belge de Chippendales. (et oui, manquant de jeunes cerfs fougueux, nous engageons des Suisses aux corps et à la dentition parfaite.)


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sache jeune bergère que nous sommes engagé dans l'équipe national Belge de Chippendales. (et oui, manquant de jeunes cerfs fougueux, nous engageons des Suisses aux corps et à la dentition parfaite.)


 Moi j'ai pas été pris.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

Moi je veux bien danser tout nu pour de jolies filles.... mais on pourrai me prévenir...    :rose: 

Je vais discuter du salaire avec Webo et Paul....   

A votre service!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas été pris.



Une seconde session de recrutement aura lieux bientôt.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas été pris.



tu commence à exagérer avec ton smilley!!!   

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sache jeune bergère que nous sommes engagé dans l'équipe national Belge de Chippendales. (et oui, manquant de jeunes cerfs fougueux, nous engageons des Suisses aux corps et à la dentition parfaite.)




seulement la dentition parfaite ?


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Les chaînes production étant totalement embouteillées par Apple et ses iPod Socks, le Père Noël cherches des petites mains pour tricoter ce modèles :




Faites vous connaître, vous recevrez les mensurations par MP  :rateau: 

*Il est formellement interdit aux acheteurs de contacter les tricoteuses pour des essayages préalables, c'est taille unique*  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les chaînes production étant totalement embouteillées par Apple et ses iPod Socks, le Père Noël cherches des petites mains pour tricoter ce modèles :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma grand mere n'est plus dispo !!


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

Rhooo c'est trop top :love: :love:

Je vais me mettre au tricot moi 

Au couleur de l'Italie pour Robertav!!


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Non Paul, c'est pas ton bonnet de Modérator qui a servi de modèle, il est trop petit


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien danser tout nu pour de jolies filles.... mais on pourrai me prévenir...    :rose:



bouge pas j'arrive


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bouge pas j'arrive



moi aussi je veux danser nu pour les femmes  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas été pris.


 Ho mais tu clignotes en plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je veux danser nu pour les femmes  :love:



A quand le calendrier des Dieux de MacG © pour payer le serveur ?

PS: le "©" c'est dans l'espoir fou de toucher des royalties de la part de Bengilli  On peut toujours rêver   :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> A quand le calendrier des Dieux de MacG © pour payer le serveur ?



quand les femmes de macge auront fait le leur


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand les femmes de macge auront fait le leur



Vu la déception d'un côté comme de l'autre  ce serait du papier usé pour rien


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu la déception d'un côté comme de l'autre  ce serait du papier usé pour rien



non, les femmes d'abord


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand les femmes de macge auront fait le leur


Moi je dis...

Faut un homme et une femme pour chaque mois et dans le même calendrier!!!   

Qui prends janvier?    :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis...
> 
> Faut un homme et une femme pour chaque mois et dans le même calendrier!!!
> 
> Qui prends janvier?    :mouais:  :rose:



Des capricornes enfin d'après le sujet ouvert par Golf, ça doit être ça  :mouais:


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sache *jeune* bergère que nous sommes engagé dans l'équipe national Belge de Chippendales. (et oui, manquant de jeunes cerfs fougueux, nous engageons des Suisses aux corps et à la dentition parfaite.)


 :love: (Ça c'est pour jeune !)

 C'est quand la prochaine AES helvetico-belge ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis...
> 
> Faut un homme et une femme pour chaque mois et dans le même calendrier!!!
> 
> Qui prends janvier?    :mouais:  :rose:



Ya l'équipe féminine de rugby de l'OP XV qui en a fait un....   

Bon les filles sont pas toutes nues, elles sont en sous vétements sexy, mais bon c'est plus jolie...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :love: (Ça c'est pour jeune !)
> 
> C'est quand la prochaine AES helvetico-belge ?



en mars il parait


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en mars il parait


 Bon, ben encore 2 ou 3 mois de répet. ça devrait être nickel.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des capricornes enfin d'après le sujet ouvert par Golf, ça doit être ça  :mouais:



Moi je suis une grace maladie de fumeur....

Je vous rejoins en juillet   (page 7)


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la prochaine AES helvetico-belge ?


Helvetico-gelbe : en mars 2005 
Gelbo-hélvétique : en décembre 2005


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Etant donné les goûts plus que variés des MacGéens, on décline la gamme 





*non mackie, ce n'est pas toi qui gère çà sur eBay*  :mouais:


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

Heuuu   

C'est laquelle d'entre vous qui avait demandé un jouet pour le bain ?
J'ai égaré le mail  :rose: 

Enfin, il a été livré  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu
> 
> C'est laquelle d'entre vous qui avait demandé un jouet pour le bain ?
> J'ai égaré le mail  :rose:
> ...




tu veux parler du canard en plastique ?   :love:


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

Non, non, moi, c'est une commande 

Mais chacune y choise comme elle veut


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu
> 
> C'est laquelle d'entre vous qui avait demandé un jouet pour le bain ?
> J'ai égaré le mail  :rose:
> ...




savais pas moi que webo etait tellement aussi bien fichu !!     :love: 


serieusement, au premier coup d'oeil je l'ai pris pour lui !! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> savais pas moi que webo etait tellement aussi bien fichu !!     :love:
> 
> 
> serieusement, au premier coup d'oeil je l'ai pris pour lui !! :love:



Ah, ben comme ça tu peux me présenter à fiffille.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

Nokia innove 






Nous rappelons que le code de la route interdit de téléphoner en conduisant :mouais:​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Nokia innove
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tres joli mais te vexe pas, je prefere mon samsung      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben comme ça tu peux me présenter à fiffille.




nan , toi ausssi comme notre fabien, vous etes
trooop vieux !!!      :love:


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben comme ça tu peux me présenter à fiffille.



Seulement si elle aime la bière....  

Non?!?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , toi ausssi comme notre fabien, vous etes
> trooop vieux !!!      :love:



Mais j'habite plus près.


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , toi ausssi comme notre fabien, vous etes
> trooop vieux !!!      :love:



Et moi et moi et moi!!!!??????   

Elle a quel age fiffille?!?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et moi et moi!!!!??????
> 
> Elle a quel age fiffille?!?





tu veux que donne un coup de fil a pitchoune ?   

rappelle toi que j'ai votre numero !!!


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que donne un coup de fil a pitchoune ?



Pas de problème... elle pensais participer...    :rose: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> rappelle toi que j'ai votre numero !!!



C moi à la maison... elle elle bosse comme une grande!  :rose:   

Bon...  sérieusement: quel âge fiffille (que je vois à quoi s'attaque fab et Web)  :rateau: 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème... elle pensais participer...    :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans 7 mois elle aura 17 ans...tu en saura pas plus


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 7 mois elle aura 17 ans...tu en saura pas plus



ok... je vois ...

alors c vrai que elle est un peu jeune... garde la encore au chaud ta fiffille     :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 7 mois elle aura 17 ans...tu en saura pas plus



intérressant   :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dans 7 mois elle aura 17 ans...tu en saura pas plus




lesqual est maqué tu ne risque rien


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lesqual est maqué tu ne risque rien



Vilain Mackie!   

Faut pas dire!!!!   

 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vilain Mackie!
> 
> Faut pas dire!!!!
> 
> :rateau:




j'appel pitchoune ?


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'appel pitchoune ?



:affraid: 






 :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_bien éduquer son squale en 10 leçons_


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _bien éduquer son squale en 10 leçons_



ou en 5 leçons si on a pitchoune sous la main   :love:


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou en 5 leçons si on a pitchoune sous la main   :love:


5 pour "sous la main" 
1 seule si elle est à côté de lui


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou en 5 leçons si on a pitchoune sous la main   :love:


Moi j'éviterais quand même d'avoir pitchoune sous la main, c'est que le squale il est plus grand et plus costaud que moi, et j'ai la santé fragile, et puis t'oserais pas frapper un type à lunettes quand même ? :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'éviterais quand même d'avoir pitchoune sous la main, c'est que le squale il est plus grand et plus costaud que moi, et j'ai la santé fragile, et puis t'oserais pas frapper un type à lunettes quand même ? :affraid:  :affraid:



il ne va faire qu'une boucher de toi


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ...une boucher...


Ah mackie, t'es désespérant  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (23 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah mackie, t'es désespérant  :rateau:


Non mais faut voir sa signature aussi :rateau: 
(Et non la license poétique c'est pas un bon argument )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

mais vous ne le lachez jamais ce pOOOOOvre mackie?   

laisse le un peu respirer , c'est Noel     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (24 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'éviterais quand même d'avoir pitchoune sous la main, c'est que le squale il est plus grand et plus costaud que moi, et j'ai la santé fragile, et puis t'oserais pas frapper un type à lunettes quand même ? :affraid:  :affraid:



Je suis pas un vilain requin!!!!!!   

Mais vous ... vous êtez des sacrés Zozo!!!!    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas un vilain requin!!!!!!
> 
> Mais vous ... vous êtez des sacrés Zozo!!!!    :love:



Je mets la Kwak au frais?


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais vous ne le lachez jamais ce pOOOOOvre mackie?
> 
> laisse le un peu respirer , c'est Noel     :love:  :love:  :love:



aurais-je ma fleur demain ?    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël de la part du Squal et de Pitchoune...


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres joli mais te vexe pas, je prefere mon samsung      :love:


Pourquoi, c'est la version poudre de riz


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à tous les habitués du bar, et aussi aux petits nouveaux qui auraient l'idée (curieuse au demeurant  )de profiter de  ce jour pour venir visiter cet antre de perdition.


----------



## Luc G (25 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> la license poétique



Ça me rappelle une histoire d'hôpital et de charité


----------



## loustic (25 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël à tous les habitués du bar, et aussi aux petits nouveaux qui auraient l'idée (curieuse au demeurant  )de profiter de  ce jour pour venir visiter cet antre de perdition.


Pareil : joyeux Noël !

En particulier à LucG, à Golf et aux deux oeufs de Pâques portraiturés ci-dessus.
Des oeufs de Pâques à Noël !


----------



## Caster (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes​ 


​qui veut se risquer à prendre son cadeau avant l'heure ?​


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pareil : joyeux Noël !
> 
> En particulier à LucG, à Golf et aux deux oeufs de Pâques portraiturés ci-dessus.
> Des oeufs de Pâques à Noël !


Tous mes v½ux en retour


----------



## LeSqual (25 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pareil : joyeux Noël !
> 
> aux deux oeufs de Pâques portraiturés ci-dessus.
> Des oeufs de Pâques à Noël !



Merci merci...  :rose:   

mais où est donc le lapin avec la grande barbe blanche et les chausettes rouge?  :sick:  :casse:  :bebe:


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2004)

dire qu'en asie pour la fin d'année on mange du squale


----------



## Spyro (25 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une histoire d'hôpital et de charité


Bah faut bien que je m'assure qu'il comprenne.


----------

